# Muscle sandwiches



## boddy4 (May 14, 2007)

*Salmon*- mash tin of salmon up, add a little tomato ketchup. Spread mustard on wholemeal bread buns and sprinkle cress on salmon.

2x buns approx Pro-45g Car-50g

*Cheese and chilli tortillas*- 250g strong chedder cheese, 4 tomatoes chopper, green pepper or red chilli pepper some corriander leaves. Mix them up then warm 8 tortillas in microwave. Pour mixture on half tortilla then fold over and make half moons to seal in. Optionally brush oil on and grill slightly? Each torilla approx= Pro-12g Car-25g Kcal-300 (eat 3-4 then fridge others)

*Prawn mayo*- bowl of defrosted prawns, spoon of low fat mayo. on wholemeal bread

approx per two sandwiches Pro-40g Car-50g

*Turkey and bacon*- Three slices wholemeal bread per sandwich, low fat mayo on 3 sides (2 on middle and one on bottom of top slice. Grill 3x bacon on Foreman and put on top layer with lettuce. Then pack bottom layer with turkey slices.

1 sandwich approx Kcals-700 Pro-30g Car-55g

*Chilli bagette*- Tin of stag chilli pours on french stick (cut in half long ways and into manageable slice).

*Steak sandwich*- Low fat mayo on Bread roll. Then foreman grill a fryin steak, whilst frying up a small onion and red pepper. just before steak is done grate cheese on steak and allow to melt on open foreman while bottom of steak still cooks. Put steak on roll and onions and pepper on. Also add mushrooms for me (can be fryed or done on foreman).

per roll approx Kcal-400 Pro-25g Car-35g


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Not really cullenery master pieces are they? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

4 slices of wholemeal bread, tin of tuna steak, full fat mayo, banana and a glass of OJ.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

what about boiled eggs and tuna sandwiches?


----------



## twin40s (Jul 4, 2009)

nice think i might try lol.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Numbers aside.

Mozzarella, grilled aubergine and courgette, sunblush tomatoes, olives with a pesto mayonaise with chicken


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

chilisi said:


> bowen.. eggs and tuna sandwhich is very nice...
> 
> i like chicken breast in with no added salt/sugar in seed/oats wholemeal bread mmmmm


dont forget the mustard :thumbup1:


----------



## ollie_ollie (Jan 29, 2009)

I MADE SOME ADJUSTMENTS



boddy4 said:


> *Salmon*- mash tin of salmon up, add a little tomato ketchup. Spread mustard on wholemeal bread buns and sprinkle cress on salmon.
> 
> 2x buns approx Pro-45g Car-50g
> 
> ...


ADD TWO SCOOPS OF WHEY AND 10 RAW EGGS


----------

